
Facebook’s Onavo Gives Social-Media Firm Inside Peek at Rivals’ Users - bauta-steen
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebooks-onavo-gives-social-media-firm-inside-peek-at-rivals-users-1502622003
======
jparse
Paywall free version: [http://archive.is/r7GhC](http://archive.is/r7GhC)

